# New Hedgie Quinn! Showcase your Hedgehog Photos & Videos



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello All,

I am a recent owner of a hedgehog named Quinn! We decided to build a duplex, which turned into a triplex, which has recently had pipes added to it. We have plans to make it a quadplex with tubes running along the outside. Soon or later I assume that we will sign our house over to Quinn! Check out his videos:
Quinn's House/Cage:





Quinn:













Feel free to post your Videos & Photos of your lovely Hedgehogs!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

er


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

Love the picture! that cage is huge!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

that is quite the set up!  

Quinn is a cutie and i love his TP roll helmet


----------



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

He's adorable! He looks so active and sweet. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Quinn is adorable and so is every picture and video!!! Thank you! You are so lucky to have this little angel.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I can't begin to tell you how adorable Quinn is with that tp helmet on!! That has to be one of the cutest things ever! I just love it!! What a little cutie you have.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you all! Those replys made my day. It's great that there is a such a large hedgehog community out there as I only know one other person that has a hedgie where I am from. I wish you all the best


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww....he's lovely! I adore that helmet, he looks like so fearless in it! What a little sweetheart you have.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------

